# 97-00 Mazda Protege radio problems



## KFHHD6 (Jul 29, 2011)

I have a 99 Mazda Protege factory AM/FM radio stereo with CD player. The radio will be on sometimes but if I touch it the time display goes out and nothing happens. I can sometimes get the radio to come on but the display goes away and all controls (volume) will not work. I removed radio, took faceplate off, cleaned the connectors (2) from faceplate to radio. Still have problems. Has anyone else seen this problem? What if anything can I do to fix this other than install a new radio?


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

KFHHD6 said:


> I have a 99 Mazda Protege factory AM/FM radio stereo with CD player. The radio will be on sometimes but if I touch it the time display goes out and nothing happens. I can sometimes get the radio to come on but the display goes away and all controls (volume) will not work. I removed radio, took faceplate off, cleaned the connectors (2) from faceplate to radio. Still have problems. Has anyone else seen this problem? What if anything can I do to fix this other than install a new radio?


 You could try going to a car audio place sometime they have geeks who can fix or repair factory radios. Best bet either buy a new radio, or flee bay usually has a ton of factory radios @ a good price.


----------

